# Have you ever physically hit a parent?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Brother of someone I used to be friends with had his mom in a headlock while she screamed for help. She locked him out for some reason and he just broke the door window, opened the door and got his mom in the headlock. Ex friend ran and tried to get the broom, the guy took it away from him and then later calmed down.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sure I did as a kid.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

My mom, in retaliation from being trapped and her trying to assault me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

no, that's a line I've never crossed.


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

No way. Mom and dad should never be hit, unless they're being extremely abusive as well.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I just got whacked a lot. I did almost cut my dad's finger off.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nah, but I met a guy who got in a fight with his dad, like an actual physical fight. Apparently he left his mom for some other woman and was just straight up not acting like a father, being very immature. So my ex friend decided it was time for him to become man of the house, and he kicked his own dad out, and beat the sh*t outta him, not even kidding... Man of the house at the age of like, 17 or 18.

I'd never do that though, hell no.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I've thrown my father out of the house twice when he use to drink.
He ended up being rather violent, something i can not stand for.
But that's about it.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

No way; at least not since I was three years old.


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Not violently.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

My parents treated me quite well, with much love and respect. They never had any bad habits (except my dad's gambling/casino addiction -- which, fortunately, he is able to take control from time to time when things go way out of hand) and thus I was brought up quite well. There was a time when my dad got angry at me for getting suspended from school (for some stupid little thing that I'd rather not care to bother explaining) and he pushed me back with one hand. I was pressured and pushed him back in return as well.

That's it. I don't think that counts as "hitting" since these were just pushes.

I guess I'm not really the "violent" type of person, as I have almost no experience with fights, so I'm rather a pacifist who prefers to solve differences through words and not violence. Unless, of course, I have no choice but to fight back. But no, I have never hit any of my parents with any intention of causing violence. I love both my mom and my dad and I'm glad I wasn't brought up in a bad way, but really in a very good way.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Yeah, my dads a psycho. He used to verbally and physically abuse me. One day I thought for sure he was going to kill me so I punched him as hard as I could. From then on whenever he put hands on me I'd punch him. It probably only pissed him off more but it made him leave me alone for a bit.


Owww what the f


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

I think when I was little I punched my mom's arm because she threw something of mine away without asking and I got really pissed. Other than that, not that I can remember. 

I've punched my dad plenty of times, but not out of anger or anything like that, just messing around.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've punched my dad in the face twice. He wasn't physically threatening me, I just got pissed off. Totally unjustified, but I tend to lose control and lash out like that when I get really mad. I think it's because I repress my anger so much of the time.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Absolutely not, for two reasons I can think of; I've always tried to respect my parents, even when they were in the wrong on an issue and reason with them instead and also, though my dad's the only one I ever wished I could bop a good one on, I'd never dare because he'd definitely fight me back and I'd get hurt.. oh, and lastly, I'm just not physically aggressive and tend to flee/hide in defensive situations.

I had an ex who had no qualms about beating on his (drunken) dad and witnessing some of those situations was very shocking and scary to me, like chaos was breaking out.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, we only get into verbal arguments.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I punched my dad in the nose once. My ring gave him a small cut x__x and he was kinda drunk and annoyed me. Other than that, no. I love my parents too much to do that, even back then...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never. :no


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Unfortunately.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I once slapped my mom when I was a little kid. It was a very weak slap, though.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I threw a shoe at my moms head while she was driving once (to get out of school), she cried. I feel awful. Would have done anything to get out of freaking school. My brother had to hold me down to keep me from opening the car doors.

I've probably weak-punched my dads arms before when he use to literally drag me to school. Hate school so much. I'm a nightmare child.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Technically yes, because my dad and I used to spar/box. There was one time when he (foolishly) asked me to punch him in the face without any sparring gear. I tried to be as gentle as I could but my knuckle hit his cheekbone straight on and he was a total baby about it. :lol

I used to get into horrific arguments with my (alcoholic) stepfather when I was a teenager. Despite all the cursing and yelling, those never came to blows. As much as I may have wanted to, I had enough self-control not to hit that *******.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have, but only in moments where they've tried to punch me or physically make me bleed..


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Uhh, Yeah, I was on ...things & kicked my mom in the chest.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nope, never have.


----------

